# June 2005 2ww ~ Part Three



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone.

Updated list..........love, luck and babydust to you all 

isobel 2 Jun
Snagglepat 2 Jun 
Jue Jue 2 2 Jun
poppyfish 2 Jun 
nickjoanneowen 3 Jun 
kahew 3 Jun 
casey 3 Jun 
ck6 3 Jun 
Raggy 4 Jun 
Madison 4 Jun 
Maureen S. 5 Jun
lix 6 Jun 
bluebell 6 Jun 
JJR 9 Jun 
sharonw 9 Jun 
spider22 9 Jun
emma_gg 10 Jun
ALEX4702 10 Jun 
sussexgirl 11 Jun 
Anne_7 12 Jun 
Jus 12 Jun 
Emsie 
juicypips 13 Jun 
karen.1 13 Jun 
GM 14 Jun 
pickles 15 Jun 
Camilla 15 Jun 
Pommygirl 15 Jun 
lisaw36 15 Jun 
Angelbabywood 16 Jun 
smcc 17 Jun 
jojo29 19 Jun
lisa sabin 20 Jun 
kez23 21 Jun 
mashie 21 Jun 
wen 22 Jun 
Jillypops 23 Jun 
natalie34 23 Jun 
Vicky10 23 Jun 
JED 23 Jun 
Mae1 23 Jun
kazk 23 Jun
annthos 23 Jun 
hodgy/leighleigh 24 Jun
Emmarue 24 Jun
snagglepat 26 Jun
jess p 28 Jun
danlau
Shaz W 28 Jun
Karen-C 28 Jun
Treaco 29 Jun
Louise W 29 Jun
Sasha B 30 Jun
fitou 1 Jul
dierdre 1 Jul
struthie 1 Jul
ellepotter 2 Jul

Much luck 

Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Apologies for getting a bit behind with everything......DH had an op and now he's needing lots of pampering!!!

Lisa S, Camilla and Pickles ~ Congratulations, thats really fab news for you all.......be very happy and healthy.    Fantastic.....enjoy!!!

Welcome Jess, Emma, Shaz, Fitou, Dierdre and Hodgy and Hayley.......hope you're all ok and look forward to your posts 

Kez ~ way too early   Wish i could speed it up for you!!

Kerry and Lisa W  Nothing i can say of course to make it better but thinking of you both. Much love and luck xxx

Have a fab weekend everyone, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hayley - Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with Greenwood and Sister Currie. Where do you go now

Laura - Please do not worry about the pains, these are normal, specially after e/c

Hello to everyone else

OMG there is only one person before me to test!! There were loads last time I looked. Starting to get scared now, and been to the loo so many times today to check!! Hopefully losing Lost weight running up and down the stairs  

Love to all
Kez


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

Kerry,

Now go through Norfolk fertility centre in Norwich and St Barts in London, find this to be a more complete package, pay one price for everything. 

Good luck to all waiting , only six days to go.......


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can I join you.  I had a day 3 ET yesterday of 2 grade 1 embryos and I'm due to test on 29th June.  I'm trying to rest alot but get bored easily, so been in bed most of the morning and now just taking it easy on the couch with DH doing the housework, dinners and at the moment cutting the grass, it's great as I normally do most things about the house.

Good luck to everyone
Love Michelle xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Michelle - welcome to the mad world of the 2ww.  

Laura - as Kez said, cramps seem to be a normal reaction to ET and all the treatment and fidling prior to it 

Kez - bet you're getting dead excited now...not long   

Ive been in hossie for the last 3 days due to OHSS. Regardless of the fact Ive upped my protein and drinking 3 litres of water a day, I have moderate OHSS. When scanned, I had 40 follies all full of fluid and my ovaries were measured at 10cm diameter each   Ive also got free fluid in my abdomen. So all in all, feeling not too good. Im just hoping and preying that through all the pain and discomfort, my little embies are not put off staying put.  
Ive been discharged from hospital due to the fact that they can do nothing for me. If it gets worse, I have to go back.
At the mo, I have terrble AF cramps and am worried its all over. 5 days til test day and Im praying I make it  
Sorry for the 'me' post, but feeing fairly down at the mo 

Sending you all loads of   

Lol

Mae


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Michelle.....good to have you here and good to know your DH is busy looking after you  Lots of luck,

Mae ~ sorry to hear you've been in the hospital....hope you're feeling ok soon. Loads of ladies have had cramps and gone on to have BFP's so keep positive hun,

Take care everyone,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Ladies .

Michelle (treaco )>>> I test as well on the 29th     

Mae >>> Sorry to hear you have been in hosp ... Hope u r feeling better. How r u getting your protien ? I am currently taking a protien drink twice a day by sanatogen .. you can get it in boots or tescos but if u try it i'd suggest getting some choccy milk to mix it with as its v.yuk. 

Kez >> Not long now ...fingers crossed fora BFP 

As for me ... my cramps seem to be calming down a bit so im well pleased. I am still worrying like an idiot  when I cough or sneeze . I wish I had some signs or symptoms (don't we all eh?) I mean Im more than happy to be up chucking every morning ... I mean it !!!!   

xxxLaura


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi can I join too
I had two grade one embryos transferred yesterday,scared and excited,test on 1st July  xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Struthie ~ welcome  I went to the Chiltern Hospital too......lovely people there 

Masses of luck to you, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning Girls

What a lovely weekend, the weather has been great.   

We had a lovely BBQ yesterday, DH was great and took charge over everything, so he should!  I was sitting in the garden and taking things nice and easy.  He has another busy day ahead of him today as he is going to do the housework for me! 

Well my trapped wind has gone and no cramps, I have the odd twinge but nothing to bad, really sore boobs. 

Struthie, welcome to the 2WW, how are you feeling?  

Mae - Hope you are feeling better, take it easy.

Danlau - How are you doing?  Roll on the 29th so we can test. 

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Lizzy 
Yes they are fab,I really like them all.

Shaz,I'm doing ok thank you,dh has taken over doing the cyclogest LOL


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Dear Lizzy,

I had many ups and downs - I tested 2 days too early and got a -ve and then tested the day before and got 2 +ves and 1 -ve (Clearblue lady told me off for drinking loads for one test which diluted my hcg count apparently) but finally after another 8 tests all +ve I can now finally say I got a  .  A lesson to be learned about testing early.    Not that I wouldn't do it again exactly the same only we know how difficult it is not testing  .  So could you amend your board for me please Lizzy. 

To all the other girls testing, and in particular to Kez who I know has tested too early already    lots of   . 

LisaW
xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Lisa W - Thank you for your good luck. I am on Day 13 and getting very nervous. Spent most of my day in the loo keeping checking, cause so sure it will be arriving soon. It started on Day 14 last time, so still a day to go!!!
I still have a few cramps but A/F pains only happen after I have taken pessaries. I keep thinking about doing another test today but can't incase its negative again. So more scared this time around

Good luck to all you new ladies, a word of warning, please do not test unless you really have too, it can course heartache!!    

 to you all

Kez xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fab news Lisa......will update the list for you with a lovely BFP 

My goodness you should buy shares in Clearblue 

Have a very happy and healthy pg,

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

WELL DONE LISA >>>> CLEARBLUE PROFITS WILL BE SKY HIGH THANX 2 U !! 

kEZ >> FINGERS XROSSED FOR U     

XXLauraXX


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations Lisa!  I'm in the same predicament as you I think - I've tested every day since day 8 on my Acon HPT's which can detect 10 IU of HCG and have got a faint (but definitely there) positive every day except yesterday and today I have also tested with First Response and got only a v v v faint line on both of these but now I'm confused because surely by day 11 there should be a darker line??  And then of course it could still be the HCG trigger shot?  so totally utterly confused and should have just waited patiently like everyone else!!!    Perhaps tomorrow's results will be a bit clearer?

Anyway, glad you finally got the result you were after in the end and enjoy the next 8 -9 months  

Jo xxx


----------



## kazk (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for putting on the waiting list Lizzy - don't know how you put the test date on, but I'm testing Thursday 23, but was v. naughty too and tested yesterday.  Had to - I was like a caged animal walking round the house, so jumped in the car and went and bought two tests - first response.  Gutted - negative yesterday and this morning.  I didn't test early at all last time, but AF came on day 14, but have had so many different aches and pains this time - even felt nausea and slight heartburn some days - think it all must have been in my head.  Feel really stupid for testing early as now I'm really depressed, but still trying to hang on to the hope it might be OK.  Just confirms what a lot of people have said on this site - they give you a test date for a reason.  Congratulations Lisa - and good luck Kez for Tues, as well as all the rest of you testing this week - fingers crossed.
Kaz xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Well done Lisa...congratulations. Must be an amazing feeling 

Kez - dont despair as its certainly not over yet. Try and remain positive hun  

lol

Mae


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Afternoon All,

Lisa - many congratulations!!   

This is my third attempt and this time I feel nothing - absolutely nothing, so am getting a little worried, although on my two other attempts I did, so am sending myself crazy   

I have two tests ready but as yet have not been tempted to try.

Mae - hope you are doing okay - lets hope and pray Thursday brings us both good news.

Kez - I read Ju's breakdown of hcg levels on the FET thread - definately too early for you. Keeping everything crossed  

Love and      to everyone else.

Nat x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

What a lovely day, hope you ladies have all been wearing sun cream  

Thank you for all your wishes, its so hard to stay  , but I will try for you!!  

 for everyone testing this week. Lets hope we all get our dream

Lots of love
Kez xx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Kez

I've been thinking about you as I think lots of us are!!! 
Vicky10


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

hi kez

wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow and sending loads of  

these 2 weeks are pure   

fingers crossed 

hayley & hodgy


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi everyone- i have just joined this link and wish i had seen it earlier as the 2ww is slow torture!!
kez you are testing the same date as me ( tues) so GOOD LUCK!  
i gather from the site that you may have already tested but it was too early ?
i just bought a clear blue digital today and was thinking of using it tomorow- the worst thing i fear ( other than a bfn) is a false positive - is that possible ?
i am worried as last time i got a bfp and i dont have the same symptoms this time -but i was convinced i wasnt bfp that time just pre menstrual and i felt like riping someones head off! now i feel much happier in myself but i have had a lot of abdo pain throughout so a bit worried
it would be good to hear from you kez or anyone else in the same boat !
happy waiting to you all !!  
mashie xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Mastie

How are you!!

What feelings have you had this time??

I had cramping / AF pains from day 4 till day 8 and then only get A/F pains now after taking pessaries.

I feel different from when I got BFN but I honestly think its a BFN for me. Feel very negative and feel A/F will arrive every soon.

Would love to know how you feel mate

Kez xx

p.s wrong positive is rare I believe


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Like Kez and Jo I've tested early - day 9 so LisaW your tale is hugely heartening to me this evening.  I gave my test date as the 24th to Lizzy but actually it's 23rd ie 14 days from ET.  

Last week I was doing just fine - staying positive but now I'm a mess.  I think the reason is that there was something going on inside even if I knew it was the pessaries , in the back of my mind I was thinking ... symptoms?!!?  Now it's only a slight twinge and my boobs are sore in the morning.

Kez I hope and pray that you get those lovely two lines.

A big warm welcome to Mashie; I don't think you would get a false positive on day 13.  If there is only the slightest of lines then Happy Days.  By the way, I thought the digital test would be good also but a number of comments on this site lead me to think otherwise, they prefer clear blue manual.

Take care one and all.

Ann xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thinking of all you ladies testing today  

Lol

Mae


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Good luck to all of you testing soon. False positives are very rare. I had a positve 9dpt but it only appeared after the manufacturers waiting time on the test had expired. From what I read Clearblue digital are not the most reliable tests. I used all sorts and it was the cheaspest local chemist test that gave me the first positive. Wilkinsons predictir tests are still struggling to give me a quick positive even at 10 weeks pregnant.

good luck


mel x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Mae - I have one day left and already can't sleep through worry. As my A/F arrived on Day 14 last time (today also Day 14) I am back and forwards from the toilet. This is so worrying and want it too be over. Good luck for when you test mate. How are you feeling now, any better?

Mel - Thanks for telling me some tests were better than others. It will help for when I go to choose one tonight.

Hello to everyone else and good luck for everyone testing this week, I really feel for you

Love Kez xx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Kez

Oh no I loged on today expecting you to have tested but I got the wrong day!! So good luck for tomorrow instead!!

Vicky10


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Kez -sending you heaps of  . I am rooting for you Hun 

I still feel really rough. My tummy is huge and feels like its going to pop. I also feel sick and very tired. OHSS is very nasty indeed. Im waiting to hear from the consultant today as to whether I have to go in for another scan or not to check on my ovaries. Im hoping I do in a way as Im a worrier.
Im also petrified that this 2ww will end in disappointment. I really feel as if AF is going to show up and as Im feeling so rough, its making me feel very low. Never mind, thursday is the day for me and Im going to try and stick it out til then, mind you its very tempting to test early. Trouble is DH doesnt want me to and I cant drive to shop to get a sneaky test in     

Look after yourself. Im crossing everything for you Kez

Lol

Mae


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Just one question to you all....are you testing 14 days after EC or ET??


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Mae

I am testing 15 days after E/C. How about you??

I had OHSS on my first ICSI in Jan 05 and it lasted for about a week. Spent a day in hospital but I just wanted to go home. I was a real mess so know how your feeling. Think it might be best to get it checked out again though

When you say you feel A/F coming, how does it feel like? I am not sure whether its my mind thinking it or not?

Kez xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi kez
i had et on 9th so i suppose i am only on day 11 or is it day 12 ? but my clinic give me a blood test tomorow so i will know then! i just cant face waiting for the phone to ring  with the result as it is such a shock  hence the need to test!!!
i have not felt the same as last time  when i got bfp so i feel pretty worried. i have had quite a lot of cramping pains but not really like af pains but a bit like the soreness after the ec ( as i have cysts that they have to get rid of it tends to be quite sore)
although i was a bit constipated with cyclogest  at first now its gone the other way !!! only just made it into work today (sorry tmi!!) think its nerves.
i have no other symptoms  and no feeling am about to have period either - i  just wish i felt really premenstrual as that seemed to be my symptoms last time . i never had sore boobs even when bfp so i am not worried about that !

i have booked day off tomorow for the test but may go and get a 1st response kit today as i saw on tellly it can give result 4 days early !!

part of me doesnt want to know as at least i have hope at the moment !!
my embies  were better than last time after a difficult cycle so i started off really optimistic on 2ww but it has slowly diminished! 

what symptoms do you have kez? 
i wish you loads of luck for tomorow    ( by the way am dead jealous of your age !!!)    
lots of love mashie xxxx( ps if i knew how to sprinkle baby dust i would !)


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi mae
i think your symptoms sound hopeful
when i did get bfp i felt reallly low and wanted to rip someones head off!! 
wishing you loads of luck for thursday 


  

kez- just saw your last post - i had ec on 6th too so we are at same stage !!!
do you have blood test tomorow or do you have a pee  stick ?

mashie xxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Mashie

I am having FET this time so didn't have e/c this time. I had e/t on 7 June.

I had cramps / A/F pains from day 4 till day 8. Then on Friday I had a lot of pains whilst Niece was over, I thought it was probably because I was using stomach muscles again. But since then have A/F pains only really after having the pessaries. I have started feeling a little sick but I think that is worry. I was very depressed and upset, and biting DH head of yesterday and just feel very moisted (sorry tmi) yesterday and today.

Also again (tmi) when I wipe myself the number 1 is brown. This might be cause I haven't been drinking that much recently. (whoops).

My boobs haven't been sore and over the last few days have had a few twinges and they are getting more painful (but that might be the size)  

So basically just feel like A/F will arrive any min. And even though last time I didn't have any pain really during 1 week of 2ww and loads of AF pains in the second week, I did have the feeling of A/F arriving and finally it did.  

Have you had any of the above, or anyone else

As the hospital is far away we have to do pee stick at home and if BFP (which I really don't think it will be) will go to hospital for bleed test.

Luck to you
Love Kez xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

I am on day 4 of my 2WW and I have had a bit of an upset tum today, read lots about being constipated but not the other way - sorry!  

Can see that Mashie has had an upset tum but you are further on in your 2ww, anyone else had this?

Good luck 
Love Shaz xxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Shaz

Can I ask what way your taking your pessaries. As I found I had an upset tum when tok them from number 2 way!! If you get what I mean

Kez xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi kez
i am taking pessaries 'no 2 way'  but always have and they havent bothered me before today - i really think its nerves with me  !!
i need to do my deep breathing excercises to calm me down- i cant concentrate on my work much today -
good luck with your little defrosted frosties!- i only produced 4 eggs/embies the first time and 2 eggs/embies the 2nd so there was no chance of frosties  !!! when they use the frosties do they just defrost some of them or all of them and then freeze the ones they dont use again ? - just being nosey !!!
mashie xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

thought I would join you on the 'poo' debate 

I had constipation towards the beginning of the 2ww and was scared to push (sorry tmi) but now its gone totally the other way due to my OHSS 

As for testing, I had et on the 9th so my official test day will be 14 days after et. I really feel the need to test early so was wondering if 14 days after EC was ok 

Kez - I feel kinda heavy down below and achy as if AF is on her way. I also feel quite 'moist' (sorry tmi AGAIN!!!) resulting in alot of knicker checking!

Lol

Mae


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Mashie

They have defrosted ours in 2's. So they will defrost one lot and if there no good do another. We were lucky as the first lot of 2 both thawed and divided.

Really hope you get a BFP tomorrow

Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Mae

Yes I feel the same really. Have you had many A/F pains. I only really get them after taking pessaries now.

In regards to the "poo" thing I started off very constipated, then went to opposite but for the last few days been about right. I put most of it down to IBS, but perhaps it wasn't if we have all got it. 

The nervous and getting to me, and I feel like I wont even be able to test tomorrow. I keep finding myself hoping A/F would arrive before tomorrow so I don't get a BFN through a pee stick

Kez xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

I feel the opposite Kez, I would rather do a pee stick than for AF to turn up and ruin my dream


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hiya

Kez and Mashie hang in there and I hope you both get a BFP tomorrow, I'm sending you some fairy dust     

Mae sorry to hear you still having a bad time with the OHSS, hope you symptoms go away, unless your pregnant.

Ann think you tested to eary hang in there.

On the poo debate I had a day 3 transfer on Friday and I've been very regular since and I'm doing the pessaries the number 1 way, don't remember it being like this last time.

Well I ventured out for the first time today since ET, only took the dog for a short walk to the shop, as been trying to rest as much as possible, but there's only so much resting you can do.

Here's some fairy dust for everyone to the embies, hope they catch it             

Love Michelle xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi 

Mae - When are you thinking about doing the test? I suppose I learnt from doing a test early this time and have spent the rest of the week depressed. 

Mashie - Are you waiting for blood test or testing early?

Michelle - All the best for your 2ww

Love to you all

Kez xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Kez - what day of the 2ww did you test early? I would like to test tomorrow (14 days after ec) but cant get out to get a test and DH would not agree to do it early (i want to do a sneaky one so that I can prepare myself for heartache before having to see him heartbroken too   )


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Further to my earlier post I am on day 5 of my 2ww not day 4, how could I get that wrong     I am using the front door for my lovely pessaries, I was told to use the front door by my clinic. 

I am so glad I am not alone on the 'poo' front! 

Fingers crossed for all you girls waiting to test over the next few days. Sending you all some baby dust xxx

Shaz xxx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi girls
Just thought I'd join in the poo debate also.I have been constipated the whole time during the 2ww. Sometimes the trapped wind feels like AF pains. However today I have had no pains at all. I have take some bran type stuff to relieve the constipation so I could tell what was going on. It worked but now I'm confused cause my AF pains have gone also!! Is that good or bad? 
I'm due to test on 23rd and it seems like its gonna be a bonanza on Thursday!!Good luck all!!
Vicky10
PS and my boobs don't hurt today either


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I guess we're all in the same boat mega nervous about how the next fews days are going to pan out.  I was not in a good place this morning when I selected my Angel Oracle cards but was transformed when I read it.  Thought I'd share it with you.

        "It's a good time to give birth to new ideas and situations in your life, I am watching you, guiding you, and protecting you during these changes"

That was nice but then I read the additional message and I was blown away had to read it 5 / 6 times.  It's the imagery used.... here goes

          "You are ripe with new possibilities, and you feel an urgency to push into new territory.  Beloved one, your new and exciting life changes are inevitable.  There is no turning back!  Instead of playing it safe, you decided to move forward.  That is why I am with you right now, giving you the extra courage and comfort that you need."

          "However, there is no need to rush.  This is a time of incubation, where nature will allow everthing to grow in its innate rhythm.  Be assured that your life change will hatch at just the right moment!  In the meantime, know that God and the angels are watching over you.  You are safe and very loved.  Congratulations on the birth of this new period of your life!"


Wow I needed this message big time and hope you all might find some comfort in these words because I was thinking of you all when I was reading and re-reading it.  In actual fact it has given me courage to face both possibilities this week however I'm back to feeling a bit more positive.  My little twinges are speaking volumes!!! LOL

If you haven't come across these cards I would recommend them.  "Messages from your Angels" What your Angels want you to know by Doreen Virtue, Ph.D.

My heartfelt best wishes to you all.

Ann xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks ann that bought a tear to my eye
(although i have nearly cried twice on my lunchbreak in british home stores going up and down the escalator-i was looking in the mirror to see if i looked different !!!) arent hormones a wonderful thing !!
kez i am thinking of testing early maybe tonight or tomorow am - i just went and bought a 1st response kit - my dodgy tummy went into overdrive when i bought it hence me rushing into bhs to use the loos!(sorry too much info but we seem to all be on a poo theme today !!!)  
i feel fed up and i soooooooo want to be bfp 
i also thought i had better buy a pressie for a friends new baba as if it all goes wrong tomorow i wont want to look in those sorts of shops for a while 
now back at my desk willing away the day !!!
thanks for the fairy dust to all who sent it as i really feel i need it !!!

       
wow i have just worked out how to sprinkle some so this is for all you ladies on the 2ww!!! 
love mashie xxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

I only popped for a nap and you have all posted!! Bless

Mashie - Well let me know how you get on. I am getting nervous for you as well now. I know what ever happens tomorrow I am going to be relieved that the wait is over, most of all. Of course I will be upset if I get the BFN, but at least I'll know instead of this "am I", "arent I" business. Driving me mad  

Ann - I have never heard of them before. Where can you get them from. Lets hope the reading is correct for us all  

Shaz - This poo subject is really taking off  
What number day do you test on?

Vicky - I agree Thursday is going to be a very busy day full of BFP

Mae - I tested on day 9. Silly really but since then I have felt very negative and am so sure I am going to get a BFN tomorrow  

  GOOD LUCK FOR US ALL TESTING THIS WEEK, WE WANT LOADS OF BFP's   

Lots of luck to all and lets hope are dreams come true

Lots of love Kez xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Kez

Well I am not to sure, that may sound silly but I have been given 2 dates, 28th and 29th, I had my ET on 15th June so the 28th will be 14 from the day of ET and the 29th will be 14 day after ET.  

Think I will see how I am feeling and how the nerves are doing.  

How are you doing?

Shaz x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Shaz

From my experience I think the 29th would be the correct one, but whats a day. I have always tested day 15 after ET but all clinics are different.

As you say it's probably better to see how you feel and then decide. Have you got to have a blood test or pee stick

Kez xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Kez

I have got to do a wee stick, the only one I have in the house is the one from the unit, I will get some but not until the 28th. 

I am not doing to bad, time seems to have gone fast but I think that is because we had the weekend and DH was at home so time went fast. Did you go back to work while in your 2WW or not?

Shaz x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Shaz

No on both my attempts I have taken about 2 1/2 weeks off work to give my body a chance to rest.

But I must admit that if I get a BFN tomorrow I will have about 3 days rest next time and then go back. I only really took the time off to see if it works. If this one doesn't I know its better to take your mind off it.

How about you??

Kez xx

p.s now getting bad A/F pains so think its nearly over for me


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sending you a hug Kez    try and stay positive   

Have you had any bleeding?

Shaz x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

No none!! I was finding myself hoping I would so I knew it had worked!!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

You don't have to have a bleed to get a positive, do you? 

Is it tomorrow you are due to test?


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

No you don't have to have a bleed, but most people who do bleed early on do get a BFP!!

I test tomorrow, and just don't know if I can do it or not!!
Put it this way I might be able to pee on it but I probably wont be able to look at it  

All the best for the rest of your 2ww

Kez xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Kez

Take care and good luck for tomorrow.

Shaz xxx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi kez
just hang on in there- i never bled at all on my bfp so i think only some people do - its not over yet       
hope the above helps 
and i will be keeping an eye out for you today and tomorow 
with everything crossed !
lotsa love mashie xxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi All,

Well on both my last attempts I had really sore boobs for about a week and then nothing and both ended in BFN.

This time nothing - no sore boobs or anything. The only thing I am worried about is that I feel a bit irrational and short tempered and that is a sure sign for me that AF is on her way.

On the poo front - lovely subject that it is, this is the first time I have not had any trapped wind pains or constipation - weird or what??

Hope everyone is surviving. I am due to test on 23rd and have 2 tests looking up at me now and boy am I tempted     but will resist, as according to the test I have  - 1st response only 63% of women tested actually showed a positive 4 days before and then it goes up in quite large stages to actual test date, so 37% is quite a gap and I don't want to be in that unknown territory!

Wishing you all loads of     Lets have a really successful week with the sun shining and lots for us to celebrate!

Nat xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Ladies , Hope u all had a lovely weekend !!

Kez >> Try 2 stay positive ... Hope u get a BFP    

Shaz >> Hope you are feeling alot better    

I am testing on the 29th (fingers crossed ) 15 days after ET so I have 9 days to go aaarrrgggghhhhh ... ...... At the mo I have stomach cramps daily but I think thats down to the cyclogest  . 

xxxx Laura


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Kez and Mashie - good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you and sending you lots of     vibes.

Am only on day 3.  Feeling quite calm and positive at the moment it must be being off work and knowing that test day is so far away. Did anyone feel nauseous around day 3? went out today and after about 5 mins walking felt weird and a bit sickly. God that sounds really paranoid doesn't it!!

Fitou xxxx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi girls,

Can I join you? I've jest returned from tx in Barcelona. ET was on Friday and thank God both embryos survived the thaw untouched. This means that they are still of a faily high grade. I spent an extra day in Barcelona after ET and was really gateful for the time to rest and recover.  After the transfer I met with one of the doctors at IM and he said that just in case the embryos do not implant he will line up a donor for me so that i can have a fresh cycle in July. Trying not to think about that too much. I hope it won't come to that. I've been taking it very easy since, although I did do an open top tour of Barcelona in the late afternoon (I wore a big hat and drank loads!). It was nice to arrive back in the UK for once and have the weather as hot and sunny as the place that we'd come Anyway I've now got 2 weeks of leisure. Trying to be sensible about what to do / not to do but end up thinking silly things like, 'If I stretch in bed (as you do without thinking), will that harm the embies?'. Loopy, I know. So glad I can shre this with all of you who can relate. Anyway test day is June 30th and until them I'm going to try and take one day at a time. Lizzie, could you please add me to the list. Thanks.

Hoping we all get our miracles!

Sasha x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Bad news - BFN for me    

Good luck to Mashie, I hope your dream comes true

Be in touch soon
Kez xx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Can I join you over here?  I had 2 embryos put back last Wednesday and I am due to test on 29/6/05.  I don't know how I will last that long, as I am already going crazy.  I keep going to the toilet to check myself (sorry for the details), and I am only on day 5 of 2ww.

Keeping my fingers crossed for us all, and sending loads of     to everyone.

Love Louise xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kez ~ oh i'm so sorry.....that's awful news. Take care of yourself hun......big big hugs 

Mashie ~ good luck for tomorrow

Welcome Sasha and Louise.....lovely to have you both here. Much, much luck to you both 

Look after yourself everyone, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Kez

So sorry to hear you got a BFN sending you a big  .

Take Care

Kerry xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Kez,

I am really sorry that things did not work out this time for you.

Some    coming your way.

Natalie x


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Kez,



Ann


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi kez
i am so sorry as i was really hoping for you
but please hold onto the fact that you are a lovely young woman with youth on your side to hopefully see all your dreams come true  
love mashie xxxx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry Kez
Like Mashie says you are still really young yet. Don't give up.
I'm posting so early because I've been up for hours with period pains. Looks like AF is marching towards me. Testing on Thursday but probably wont get that far.
Vicky10


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Kez

So sorry to hear your news.

Sending you a big hug  

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kez

Sorry to hear your news, take care of you and DH, you will get there!!!!

Only three days to go for us!!!

Hodgy


----------



## CTJ (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kez

So sorry to hear 



Take care of yourself an DH


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

so sorry kez        don't give up stay positive


take care

hayley
xxxx


----------



## kazk (Jun 12, 2005)

Kez, so sorry to hear your sad news - was hoping to log on this morning to see the right result for you.  Thinking of you.
Kazxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your messages. It means alot knowing there are people out there looking out for me!!

I have had a good long   and have woke up this morning feeling a lot better.

I am not gonna let this thing *beat * me and I am going to now hope for *3rd time lucky * 

I wish you all loads of luck for your dreams to all come true, I will be keeping an eye on you all and have the  on stand by for you girls.

Lots of love and luck

Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Mashie

*   GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY, I REALLY HOPE YOU GET YOUR   *

Thinking of you

Love Kez xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Mind if I join you on here? We inseminated DP on 11th and 12th June, due to test on the 26th. On Sunday and Monday morning she felt really nauseous, although she felt OK this morning, or at least, she did up to the point where she left for work. Yesterday her nausea didn't kick in until she was in the car on the way in. I know it's too early for her to be having symptoms really, but it's impossible _not_ to read into these things.

Anyway, we've only 5 days to go. It's our anniversary this weekend so maybe, just maybe we'll get the best present we could wish for.

Sending best wishes and good luck vibes to everyone. I look forward to chatting with you all.

Gina.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Kez

So sorry to hear about your bfn.  Hang on in there and then focus on your next go being yoru third time lucky.  That's what I am trying to do at the moment and thinking that this will be my lucky third pregnancy!  Fingers crossed.

What do you girls count as day 1 of 2ww?  I have been counting ec as day 1 cos if I had been doing an iui cycle basting day would count as day 1 would it not?  My clinic test 17 days from day of booster and I test on the 28th.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## wen (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello girls,

Kez sorry to hear your news, I hope and pray that it will be third time lucky for you.  I tested today and got a BFN, but this was my one and only try.  I had been told that my chances were poor because of my age (44), but I was hoping for a miracle.   

Best of luck to all of you, I hope your dreams come true.

Wen


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Kez, Wen and jillypops - really sorry about the BFNs

Fitou


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

A big welcome to Gina and Louise.  Positive fibes heading your way   

It's not been a good morning for us has it girls.  I wish we could all meet up and have a group hug.  

Vicky I'm in the same boat as you but I am still hoping that it's spotting and not the  .  I'm off to get 1st responce - like you I should normally do the test on Thursday.

Take care one and all.
Ann xx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Annthos-
don't test until Thursday. The way things are going on this thread its all a bit grim at the moment so WAIT!!!! 
I'm sure I wont have to. By the way I've no spotting just raging PPs.
I went to bed at 5 o'clock last night and I came home early from work and had a nap at 2!!  
I keep thinking this might be a symptom but I've got a really jeavy cold and I think I'm just run down and weary. Good luck 
Vicky10


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

Jillypops and Wen, I am so sorry to hear your news. Here are some big     coming your way!! We should all join up and   together.

Vicky - PP could mean either way, so try to keep    hun. I have everything crossed for you. 

Mashie - How did you get on! I really hope it was a BFP mate  

Annthos - Hi mate, Vicky is right the    are keeping there eyes out. And its so -neg here at the moment its best to wait for another day.

 for everyone testing soon, my thoughts are with you

Lots of love
Kez xxx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Unfortunately it did not work out for us.  My angel card this morning had the heading Patience!  It also talks about healing.  I seem to have found some courage in my faith to take this body blow.  Planning to go away for the weekend to try and make sense of it all.

My very best wishes to all of you.

Ann xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi girls
i have some good news as i got a BFP    yesterday -  i was too dazed to post !!
i really am sooooooo lucky and just pray for a successful pregnancy this time
thanks to everyone who has been supporting me
i havent forgotten those of you who got disappointing results this time but i pray that your time will come
kez- a particularly big hug to you mate - 
for those of you waiting  and wondering about symptoms - i got no bleeding , but quite a few pains throughout 2 weeks but nothing else
i felt a lot calmer on this cycle and i have a lot to thank reiki for as it really kept me much calmer and ok inside - i would recommend it to those of you finding the stress too much
loads of love and good luck to those of you still hoping       

mashie xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congratulations Mashie,how fab!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So many BFN's  Wen, Jillypops and Ann.......i'm really so sorry. Huge hugs 

Welcome Gina, Karen and Louise.....happy chatting here on the 2ww. Loads of luck to you all   

Mashie ~ Fabulous  Have a very happy and healthy pg 

Hot today....hope you are all ok, 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Mashie

Congratulations on your BFP!! That is wonderful news mate.

Lots of love
Kez

p.s I did Reiki as well this time. Did find it relaxed me but did also get my hopes up!! xxx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Mashie - congratulations     

Ann - sending you a big  

Am on day 5 and just discovered some spotting it looks like old blood rather than fresh - sorry .  Can't decide whether its a good or a bad sign.  Have had minor cramping on and off for the last few days.  Am trying to feel positive but now am S**t scared.

love and hugs to everyone
Fitou


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, it's a BFN for me too I'm afraid - feeling very sad   and trying to decide what the next step is.   to everyone else who also got BFN's.  

Jo xxx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Jo- sendinng you a big


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ann and Jo - sending you big huge hugs for this horrible time     

Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow!!     

Will be thinking of you all

Lots of love Kez xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mashie - congratulations - you must be on    I have had no symptons at all except a few nigly AF pains now and again but nothing major. Hope mine is a BFP tomorrow too.

Ann & Jo - so sorry things did not work out for you this time. Some    coming your way.

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow and over the next few days -     to all.

Natalie x


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

good luck to everyone- i will keep looking out for all the june results     
please keep your dreams and have faith in yourself and your destiny 
love mashie xxx


----------



## Emmarue (Jul 27, 2004)

Congrats to all you girls with a BFP!!!!
and kind thoughts to those of you who are feeling down with not having success. I know it hurts- I know too well- life is cruel but we have to move in our own time. Can any of you girls who have just got a BFP lately what their boobs felt like throughout their 2ww and what other symptoms if any did they get? I am due to test on Fri- I'M PETRIFIED!!!   the last two cycles af has come 1-2 days before. Last night I was watching Bad Girls (did anyone see it? This woman said 'you must really want children so much more when you can't have them! I was in tears convinced it hadn't worked-I'm still not - and the weird thing is I'm petrified to do the test on Fri because as long as you have hope you have something- I don't know I'm going to cope this time?
Can anyone give me anyone encouragement as to what they felt like so that I can restore some confidence. When you only know failure and negative tests you can't seem to see past anything else!!

Thanks for listening to my rambling- I've noone else to talk to- hubby just keeps saying- are you looking after the little ones- it makes me feel guilty and a failure if ir doesn't work

Love
Emma


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Emma,

I think what you are feeling right now is natural.

I too cannot see beyond a negative. I have 2 now and this is my third and the thought tomorrow of testing terrifies me.

The only thing I would say is that if we did not believe this would work, we would not give it a try.

There have been so many people who thought they would have negatives and then went on to have positives.

I guess all we can do is wait but I wish you all the luck in the world. This is such a daunting yhing for us all to go through, but we will get there!

Good luck for Friday!

Natalie x


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

i know how you are feeling

i have had nothing in the way of symptoms in the last 11 days, only sore (.)(.)'s for the first 8 days and then nothing, had some af type cramps today so am thinking the worst

due to test on Friday too, and feel much the same as you while there is still hope i am fine    

i must admit because i know deep down it's negative i think i am handling it quite well, just planning the next cycle, which will be FET on a natural cycle, but i only wish we didn't have to wait 3 months to start it, it's standard procedure at the clinic we attend.

i want to start it now!!!!!!!

Hayley
xx xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope your all doing ok!!

Hayley - Please keep   . In my own 2 week wait I read what felt like every thread on this site to see of symptoms and stuff and the truth is most people don't get any. So please keep   and keep  
Sending you loads of extra  

Natalie - Sending you loads of   for tomorrow

Emma - I felt the same as you about testing. But please keep  though as you could well test and get your dream. All the best for Friday hun. Sending you loads of  

 to everyone testing tomorrow

Lots of love
Kez xx


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

thanks kez 

how you feeling now,

have you got your next cycle planned yet, keep positive, it will happen for us both, remember that 

take care
hayley

i will keep you posted on friday as to what the outcome is


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Hayley

Follow up went ok thanks, but still very confused. It looks like at the moment we will be starting FET blastocysts Sept/Oct

Still a long way to go, so will invest my time in helping others on the site till its my time again  

Well first day back to work tomorrow   but I am sure all will be ok

Thanks of wishes

Kez xx


----------



## Emmarue (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys for giving me positive thoughts. I've been having af pains on and off all evening is this normal and can it still mean a positive result?

 This is for everybody who is waiting for their dream- my thoughts are with you                  

to everybody for the next few days and beyond

Love Emma
xxx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Girls!!!

I was up all night with my usual AF pains. i knew I had to do a test today but REALLY didn't want to. BUT it was a      Only faint though 
So I'm off to clinic to find out what's going on!!!
My tummy has swollen up like a football and I'm still having cramps sat here now.

Wish me luck

Vicky10


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Third time not so lucky for me    

BFN, no AF - same story every time.

Nat xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Vicky thats fab!

Natalie I am so so sorry,big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

I am on day 8 of my 2WW, not feeling to bad, not had many pains and my sore boobs seem to easing off, not sure if any of this is a good sign  

Karen C - How are you doing on your 2WW?

Wen/Jillypops/Annthos/JED/Natalie34 - Sending you all a great big hug  , take care xxx

Mashie/Vicky10 - Congrats to you both on your BFP. Take care xx

Struthie - How are things with you?

Fitou - How are you?  Has your spotting stopped?

Good luck to any of you who are due to day over the next few days, love Shaz xxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls!

Sorry to butt in but I just had to say -

Big   to everyone with a negative result. It's so difficult to cope and carry on. Lots of love and best wishes to you all and your other halves.

Also congratulations to all the   girls - Mashie and Vicky. Fabulous news!

Mashie - on a slightly selfish note - your result has really lifted my spirits. I too got a positive on my first attempt and then m/c. Have kinda been thinking that I'd had all my luck, but I see your  second attempt has produced a positive again. Wonderful news. Relax and enjoy it.

Dakin xx


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

Natalie,

Never give in, you will get there.

Vicky congrats and good luck.

Will be testing tomorrow even though sure AF is on the way, all the usual signs bad back, bloated belly, pains etc. Not gonna give in though. Already thinking about using frosties.

Good luck to all testing, and big hugs to all who were unlucky this time..

Leighleigh/hodgy


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Vicky - congratulations    

Natalie - really sorry  

Well no more spotting for me but am going to take it really easy for the next few days.  I had just popped into work to drop some stuff off and was paranoid that that had caused it.  I guess its a good excuse to watch wimbledon and read lots of books.  DH was really sweet last night he cooked tea and catered to my every whim.

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days

Fitou


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31861.0.html


----------

